

Man Killed by Industrial Robot, Hardly a Terminator Uprising - stanfordnope
http://www.forbes.com/sites/theopriestley/2015/07/02/is-this-a-killer-robot-uprising-hardly/ 

======
anti-shill
that robot decided his fate in a microsecond: extermination... and so it
begins...

